# Summer soap scents



## Cathy8 (Apr 17, 2007)

What are you favorite summer soap scents?

I'm trying to get my next seasons products going and i'm looking for fun summer fragrances to try.


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't know if this counts but i'm crushing on pink sugar! Sweet and intoxicating! Vanilla, patchouli, citrus is great.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 24, 2007)

I have made pink sugar year round for 3 years now & it's my best seller.

For spring I made up: 
sweet pea
pink sugar
sparkling springs
mango sorbet- WSP-TO DIE FOR!
omh
lemon lavender
blooming tulip
garden mint

For summer I am adding:
cherry blossom
strawberry kiwi (customer requested)
sunflower (customer requested)
plumeria (customer requested)
provence clean
juniper breeze (customer requested)
pineapple blossom
coconut bay (customer requested)

You can see, my walk in customers dictate my next season's scents-LOL!

I LOVE coconut Lime from Moon Mnt/Soap Studio!

I wish I had a great  lemon or lemon blend. I tried out a few but none floated my boat.

I would love a great watermelon too!


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh and I forgot my daughter came up with a scent called tropical rush. It smells amazing. She was helping me with body sprays and decided to mix a few together and made her own fragrance!


----------



## apple (May 10, 2007)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Oh and I forgot my daughter came up with a scent called tropical rush. It smells amazing. She was helping me with body sprays and decided to mix a few together and made her own fragrance!



Ooh, what's in it?


----------

